# Bad Tenants



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, went on a call today Land lord gave me call after a few attempts from another company. Toilet kept backing up Thought it was another plumber not doing his job the right way. Told land lord if you have tenants it may not be the plumber. 
It's a basement apartment auger bowl nothing extend 3 feet nothing.
Inside main I don't want to pull the bowl floor soaked with Poop, Pee just nasty.
Find sewage ejector pull lid snake up inside main got it big ball of plastic rap. Tenant was doing this on purpose I guess they thought the $300 bucks a month was to high on a Mcdonalds pay check.
They were home while I cleared the line land lord was pissed :furious:
Rugs were soaked bathroom destroyed.

The tenant tried blaming the people up stairs. SORRY I said your the only one hooked up to the sewer ejector because your floor level is lower then the out going sewer. *BUSTED :thumbsup:*


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't you just love it when you know you are right?


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*clog*

i have people flush stuff all the time that they have no reason for doing. some are to lazy to put in trash. some drop things and will not remove. some just to watch it go down. most are not kids. some are drunks or druggies, some aren't. go figure. i like the money. i say, i like the money. i ain't the landlord. when landlords ***** i agree with them and cash the checks. worked for a landlord yesterday. plugged tank and drain under mob. landlord has several props in neighborhood. went by 1440, burnt out sport ute in drive. burnt in place. call landlord tell him 3271 is good to go and that he has a burnt out sport ute at 1440. news to him. saturday eve. have a nice weekend. breid.......:rockon:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I hate when tenants ask you to lie to the landlord about what you removed from a toilet or ejector pump. :furious:

Absolutely not!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

So, they're getting back at their landlord by intentionally stopping up the commode in their own apartment, with their own waste? That is the dumbest thing I've heard in a while. Somebody needs to let Mcdonalds know who they have working for them. Imagine what they would do to a customer that makes them mad at work....:blink:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Airgap said:


> So, they're getting back at their landlord by intentionally stopping up the commode in their own apartment, with their own waste? That is the dumbest thing I've heard in a while. Somebody needs to let Mcdonalds know who they have working for them. Imagine what they would do to a customer that makes them mad at work....:blink:


Haven't been to McDonald's in a very long time. My kids don't even like it.


----------

